# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Hà Nội - Mũi Né - Phan thiết - Đà Lạt - TP.HCM (5 ngày – 4 đêm)

## congtydulich

Nói đến biển, du khách thường nghĩ ngay đến Vũng Tàu, Phan Thiết, Ninh Chữ, Nha Trang, sau khi thưởng thức hải sản và hòa mình dưới làn sóng với cái nắng, cái gió của biển. Du khách có thể thay đổi khí hậu bằng một chuyến du ngọan ngược lên Cao Nguyên ở độ cao 1500 m so với mặt nước biển. Với nhiều thắng cảnh đẹp và khí hậu mát mẻ như Châu Âu, một trong những thành phố du lịch nổi tiếng nhất của Việt Nam đó là Đà Lạt Ngàn Hoa.

*Ngày 1: HỒ CHÍ MINH – MŨI NÉ*
Sáng: Cty Tuổi Trẻ đón khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất hoặc ga Sài Gòn, khởi hành đi Phan Thiết – Mũi Né, quý khách dùng cơm trưa trên đường đi. Chiều đến Phan Thiết tham quan Trường Dục Thanh, Bảo Tàng Hồ Chí Minh. Tiếp tục khởi hành vào KDL Mũi Né nhận phòng khách sạn và tự do vui chơi tắm biển tại đây. Tối quý khách dùng cơm tối, tự do đi dạo biển và thưởng thức các đặc sản của Mũi Né.

*Ngày 2: MŨI NÉ - ĐÀ LẠT
*Sáng: Đoàn chinh phục đồi Cát Vàng, tham quan Suối Hồng, ngắm Bồng Lai Tiên Cảnh. 7h30 về lại khách sạn dùng điểm tâm và tự do tắm biển. 11h00 dùng cơm trưa và khởi hành đi Đà Lạt. Chiều đến Đà Lạt nhận phòng khách sạn và dùng cơm chiều. Tối tự do đi dạo Hồ Xuân Hương, thưởng thức cafe tại khu Hoà Bình.

*Ngày 3: ĐÀ LẠT NGÀN HOA
*Sáng: Dùng điểm tâm, tham quan nhà thờ Domain De Maria, Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, ngắm cảnh Hồ Tuyền Lâm, quý khách có thể tự túc đi cáp treo tham quan rừng thông và ngắm tòan cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt, dùng cơm trưa. Chiều tham quan KDL Đồi Mộng Mơ với Nhà Cổ Việt Nam, Vườn Thơ Hàn Mạc Tử, Vạn Lý Trường Thành, Mộng Mơ Tửu, giao lưu công chiêng, vườn sinh vật lạ. Dùng cơm tối và tự do khám phá thành phố về đêm.

*Ngày 4: ĐÀ LẠT – HỒ CHÍ MINH
*Sáng: Trả Phòng, dùng điểm tâm sáng và khởi hành về Tp.HCM, trên đường về đoàn ghé tham quan thác Poungour, thác đẹp nhất Tây Nguyên được mệnh danh là Nam Thiên Đệ Nhất Thác. Quý khách dùng cơm trưa, tham quan và thưởng thức đặc sản trà, café miễn phí tại Bảo Lộc. Chiều đến Tp.HCM nhận phòng khách sạn, dùng cơm tối, tự do mua sắm hoặc khám phá thành phố về đêm.

*Ngày 5:  HỒ CHÍ MINH – HÀ NỘI
*Sáng: Dùng điểm tâm, tham quan Nhà Thơ Đức Bà, Dinh Độc Lập, dùng cơm trưa, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất hoặc ga Sài Gòn khởi hành về Hà Nội, kết thúc tour.

*Dịch Vụ Bao Gồm:
*- Vận chuyển: Xe Aero Space 45c đời mới máy lạnh, tivi, ghế bật, nội thất cao cấp.
- Khách sạn: 1 phòng /2,3,4 khách, tiêu chuẩn du lịch, có máy lạnh, tivi, điện thoại, máy tắm nước nóng lạnh, nằm trung tâm thành phố du lịch.
- Ăn uống: Quý khách được lo ăn theo chương trình với thực đơn 5 món thay đổi từng ngày và có đặc sản địa phương. Các bữa ăn sáng có café, sữa, nước ngọt….
- Hướng dẫn viên: Thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ tham quan suốt tuyến.
- Tham quan: Quý khách được miễn vé vào cửa tham quan.
Bảo hiểm: Được bảo hiểm trọn tour với mức phí cao nhất 10.000.000đ.
- Quà tặng: Nón Tuổi Trẻ, khăn lạnh, nước suối giải khát.

*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI VÀ TIÊU CHUẨN PHỤC VỤ:*

----------

